# AQF Certificate III



## sodagar (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi , I am new here and I wonder if anybody can help me understand this " AQF Certificate III " ,Somehow In my case this is required for assessment .

Thanks in advance


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi:

It's a certifying body for your qualifications (usually a trade). So please take a look at this website first:
AQF Website: AQF Qualifications

If you have other certifications then they can count as well. Check with AQF if what you have is equivalent.

Good luck 



sodagar said:


> Hi , I am new here and I wonder if anybody can help me understand this " AQF Certificate III " ,Somehow In my case this is required for assessment .
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

sodagar said:


> Hi , I am new here and I wonder if anybody can help me understand this " AQF Certificate III " ,Somehow In my case this is required for assessment .
> 
> Thanks in advance


hi welcome to the forum,

can you shed some light on your visa?

what is your occupation?

is it on CSL?

Are you going for state/employer sponsorship

AQF cert III is an australian qualification needed in some trade work as amaslam explained but you dont normally need it for assessment do you have a qualification in your current employment? a certificate showing that is normal for assessment and then you get an AQF III when you get to OZ.

some answers to the above might clarify

weelee


----------



## sodagar (Jul 8, 2009)

First of all Thanks for the Welcome and Good luck 

Yeah my trade is in CSL list and I am talking about TRA assessment . I am in jewelry related business . 

I have several certificates related to my field but I was bit confused about this AQF certification . I thought its main requirement for submitting my application with TRA but I guess I was wrong .


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

sodagar said:


> First of all Thanks for the Welcome and Good luck
> 
> Yeah my trade is in CSL list and I am talking about TRA assessment . I am in jewelry related business .
> 
> I have several certificates related to my field but I was bit confused about this AQF certification . I thought its main requirement for submitting my application with TRA but I guess I was wrong .


Hi sodagar,

there is a company called tradetrain you can find their web page online they will do a site assessment on you and if you satisfy them they will issue you with an AQFIII but is will cost around £2500. are you using an agent ? if not try calling some and ask them the question or contact one on this forum there are a couple that post here (SOMV, allan collett) you can contact them through their signature.

I am sure you dont need to pay that sort of money for an AQF III because if anything goes wrong with your application you have not put out more money than is needed your qualifications that you have show that you have been doing your line of work for some time along with employer references.

weelee


----------



## hafeez ghouri (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi: 
I am diploma of associate engineer in electronics (three year) and recently i put up my assessment for TRA Authority but unfortunately they did not accept my qualification as a diploma and they mentioned that my qualification is equllient to AQF level iii & IV. 
As per AQF qualification standard AQF advance diploma duration is two years and simple diploma is one year to be considered.
Second objection which they raised that your certificate issuing date is year 2011 as I was completed my diploma in 1998 and on provisional certificate basis I took apply and got employment on provisional certificate basis in different organization. I have supplied all mark sheets and board certificate there is mention my diploma completion year clearly in 1998, but they did not accepted my clarification. And refused my assessment.
I will appreciate if you help me in this matter.

Regards,

Hafeez


----------



## liaqatali.mgi (Oct 12, 2015)

Hey dear I have got my asessment from TRA and my situation was same as you but why they obections on your application i dont know reaaly very sorry


----------



## liaqatali.mgi (Oct 12, 2015)

hafeez ghouri said:


> Hi:
> I am diploma of associate engineer in electronics (three year) and recently i put up my assessment for TRA Authority but unfortunately they did not accept my qualification as a diploma and they mentioned that my qualification is equllient to AQF level iii & IV.
> As per AQF qualification standard AQF advance diploma duration is two years and simple diploma is one year to be considered.
> Second objection which they raised that your certificate issuing date is year 2011 as I was completed my diploma in 1998 and on provisional certificate basis I took apply and got employment on provisional certificate basis in different organization. I have supplied all mark sheets and board certificate there is mention my diploma completion year clearly in 1998, but they did not accepted my clarification. And refused my assessment.
> ...



What trade had u apply for and what was job title and anzco code in ypur case mine was metal amchinist first class 323214. and what about you buddy


----------

